#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection - Grade 1

## omsmk

Please upload BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection - Grade 1 Study Material. 

See More: BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection - Grade 1

----------


## kashiblee

Can anyone please upload BGAS CSWIP Grade 1 Study Material?

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Please upload BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection - Grade 1 Study Material.



here they are...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Good share!

----------


## minhky032003

A good sharing!

----------


## minhky032003

Link was seem dead. please reupload

----------


## rajeshh294

thanksssss!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rajeshh294

Hi, minhky032003 the link is fine.....

----------


## inspectormag

thanks. Please upload upper grade of CSWIP too.

----------


## Rads53

Thanks for the share

----------


## mold_silver

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

106 PAGES
28 MB

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Another Student Manual for Painting Inspection

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Inspector Level 1 Student Manual.pdf

----------


## faikali

Can anyone please upload new BGAS CSWIP Grade 1 Study Material?

See More: BGAS-CSWIP Painting Inspection - Grade 1

----------


## faikali

Can anyone please upload new BGAS CSWIP Grade 1 Study Material?
Thank you

----------


## mamughal

Plz share updated link,,,,,

----------


## mamughal

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> 106 PAGES
> 28 MB





Plz share updated link,,,,,

----------

